# CAN ANYONE HELP ME PLEASE !



## RickB (Jan 25, 2021)

I open the program...create a source then I go to the drop down menu and go to select "Remote" but their is no section called remote. The only thing I can select is "Remote ( null) " I cant seem to get this working.I am a complete beginner. So frustrating and need someone out there that is a expert to help me please. I am running a Sony A6600 and I downloaded the Remote program.It seems to work but I cant get the OBS to show the camera on screen?


----------



## ricksteruk (Jan 25, 2021)

I've managed to get my Sony A6400 to connect directly to OBS by plugging in a USB cable and no capture card.  Is this what you want to do?  I'm using a mac so the process may be different if you are on a PC.

Have you downloaded the Sony Imaging software? You need to install this first:





						Imaging Edge Webcam | Sony
					

This is the support page for Imaging Edge Webcam. You can find information on downloading the software and how to use it on this page.




					support.d-imaging.sony.co.jp
				




In your Sony camera menu ( Setup page 4) you need to make sure that the USB connection mode is set to PC Remote.

Once you've got that installed and you camera connected via USB you should see a new input source available in OBS.


----------



## papiborrito (Nov 4, 2021)

ricksteruk said:


> I've managed to get my Sony A6400 to connect directly to OBS by plugging in a USB cable and no capture card.  Is this what you want to do?  I'm using a mac so the process may be different if you are on a PC.
> 
> Have you downloaded the Sony Imaging software? You need to install this first:
> 
> ...


This trick has been working for me for the past three weeks, but suddenly the source disappeared from OBS. Does anybody have a solution? The camera is still picked up by Remote but the Video Capture Source is just greyed out.


----------

